# DVD Drive not appearing

## Sugarat

The IDE dvd drive isn't being detected in Gentoo for some reason. Works fine in Windows, but curiously enough, it was detected a few reboots ago, but not anymore!

dmesg :-

```

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST3160023A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST360021A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide1: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hdd: SONY CD-RW CRX230E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 117231408 sectors (60022 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(33)

hdb: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.02

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC000 ctl 0xC402 bmdma 0xD000 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC800 ctl 0xCC02 bmdma 0xD008 irq 18

ata1: SATA port has no device.

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata2: SATA port has no device.

scsi1 : ata_piix

```

 It is on the internal IDE bus, not a PCI IDE card, and the CDRW drive seems to be detected.. 

 Any help appreciated.

----------

## Voltago

You could try to swap the drives physically, i. e. use the DVD drive as slave and the CD-RW drive as master. If the CD-RW drive is not detected then, either your mainboard or the IDE cable is done in.

----------

## Sugarat

But it works fine in Windows.. ?

----------

## Voltago

Oh, sorry, overlooked that.

----------

## Sugarat

NP. I just don't get this, it's a weird one.

----------

## Sugarat

Still no joy. Ended up reinstalling Gentoo entirely. On one ocassion the drive has apepared, letting me watch DVD's - wahey!

 Now its gone again.  No /dev/hdc listed. 

 I have to reboot to windows to play a CD for crying out loud!

----------

## Moloch

I know you said it works in Windows, but I think a few basics need to be checked as if it weren't working at all. First when the BIOS posts does the drive show up? Since Linux is seeing your CD-RW drive as hdd I would assume that your DVD drive is secondary master. So the BIOS screen should confirm this. Also note if there are any delays during the post screen while detecting drives. That could indicate a physical connection issue.

Then double check physicaly that the jumpers are setup correctly with the DVD drive as master and CDRW drive as slave.

It's just very odd for one CD/DVD device to work but not the other.

----------

## Sugarat

The drive is a master on IDE 2. Double checked connections and everything is perfect.  No delays on bios POST  and works like a dream in windows. Definately a problem with Linux.

----------

## Moloch

Sorry to point out the basics, but sometimes it can be something basic that is missed. I noticed something in your dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> Wait for ready failed before probe !

 

I wish I could say I knew was this meant exactly. I've never seen it before, but failed messages can't be good. Maybe it's a clue to the problem.

----------

## Sugarat

I would vouch its something to do with the problem too.. Nevertheless, I'm stuffed at the moment.

----------

## Moloch

Have you googled? Here's some clues.

Disable CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC in kernel config.

You will find google returns a lot with that error. I went through the first page. The link above seems to be the best information. Hopefully it works.

----------

## Cintra

 *Sugarat wrote:*   

> I would vouch its something to do with the problem too.. Nevertheless, I'm stuffed at the moment.

 

Hei

might be an idea to try appending 'hdc=ide-cd hdd=ide-cd' to your boot line and then check dmesg.

I've had that in mine for so long I can't remember why, something to do with k3b perhaps, or even Knoppix. 

Anyway its easy to try..  :Wink: 

mvh

----------

## Oyst3h

I have the identical problem.

/dev/hdc is not appearing, although it must be working OK, since /dev/hdd works fine.  The device is listed fine by the BIOS, and both hdc and hdd drives work perfectly in Windows and Ubuntu.   So it look like a Gentoo problem.   Same problem occurs with both 2.6.9-gentoo-r14 and 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 kernels.

If I swap the drives around, the problem is always that hdc does not appear, so its not the drive itself.   I've tried two different IDE cables, both of which work fine in another PC.   hdc=ide-cd makes no difference

Relevant section of dmesg output:

```
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE3-250: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:08.0

NFORCE3-250: chipset revision 162

NFORCE3-250: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE3-250: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE3-250: 0000:00:08.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: MAXTOR 6L040J2, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide1: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hdd: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-106D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15
```

Still searching for answers, and will post here if I find any.Last edited by Oyst3h on Sun Feb 13, 2005 2:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Oyst3h

I disabled the AMD and nVidia IDE support

```
CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set
```

and hdc is now detected

```
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: MAXTOR 6L040J2, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-106S 012, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-106D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
```

Will this affect performance, presumably it will, since DMA is now disabled on my hda disk as well as the DVD drives?     :Sad: 

Should I raise a bug on the AMD74XX/nForce IDE driver?   

Is this related to the original posters problem, as he is not using the AMD74XX driver?

----------

## Oyst3h

I've found a better solution.

Two CD/DVD drives on one channel doesn't work.  Putting a hard disk and a CD/DVD drive on the same channel works fine.

So...

hda -> Hard Disk

hdc -> DVD-ROM

hdd -> DVD-RW

does not work - hdc is not found.

But...

hda -> Hard Disk

hdb -> DVD-RW

hdc -> DVD-ROM

works fine with the proper IDE driver and with DMA enabled.

Weird!Last edited by Oyst3h on Sun Feb 13, 2005 8:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cintra

Good work! It is an odd one... 

I have a Samsung dvd as hdd slave & a NEC 3520a burner as hdc master, and I'm happy to say they both work fine together on the same cable  :Wink: 

mvh

----------

## immure

I had this exact same problem with a hdc = DVD-RW, hdd = Hard drive setup

Swapped them over, and everything was dandy.

In conclusion, if you're using Nforce2 and/or a Pioneer DVD-RW, set your DVD-RW to be slave.

Who knows why.

----------

## AnonimoVeneziano

What drive have you?

I have a similar problem sometimes when the drive is not detected at boot (because of a timeout).

If your problem is similar to mine you can try this kernel patch , but I don't know if the two problems are related 

Bye

Marcello

```

--- drivers/ide/ide-probe.c.orig   2005-04-26 15:04:46.000000000 +0200

+++ drivers/ide/ide-probe.c   2005-04-26 15:04:14.000000000 +0200

@@ -638,13 +638,13 @@

    SELECT_DRIVE(&hwif->drives[0]);

    hwif->OUTB(8, hwif->io_ports[IDE_CONTROL_OFFSET]);

    mdelay(2);

-   rc = ide_wait_not_busy(hwif, 10000);

+   rc = ide_wait_not_busy(hwif, 35000);

    if (rc)

       return rc;

    SELECT_DRIVE(&hwif->drives[1]);

    hwif->OUTB(8, hwif->io_ports[IDE_CONTROL_OFFSET]);

    mdelay(2);

-   rc = ide_wait_not_busy(hwif, 10000);

+   rc = ide_wait_not_busy(hwif, 35000);

 

    /* Exit function with master reselected (let's be sane) */

    SELECT_DRIVE(&hwif->drives[0]);

```

----------

